# Kittens fighting or playing?!?



## Spartan (May 31, 2005)

A friend and I got kittens at almost the same time. My kitty, Spartan, is about 7 weeks old and his kitten, Phoenix, is about 5-6 weeks old. A friend had to go out of town on business for a few days so I agreed to taking care of Phoenix. Thing is, when Phoenix and Spartan met for the first time, they began wrestling. I am worried because I cannot tell if they’re playing or fighting!
They’ll swat at each other a few times then one will pounce and they’ll end up rolling around biting… looks like hard, but I cannot tell. Kind of looks like they’re hurting each other but I can’t tell…
I have separated them for the time being. It kind of sucks, but I don’t want to give my friend his kitten back with a piece of ear missing…?
:?:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Nope, that looks perfectly normal. Agressive cats will arch their backs, puff their tails, hiss, etc.

Kittens' play may look rough, but rest assured, they won't kill eachother. I _still_ cringe when our kittens wrestle, and they're 10 months old!


----------



## Spartan (May 31, 2005)

NewRagdoll said:


> That is playing. I bet the "loser" then immediately comes back for more......if it was fighting, they wouldn't.


Yes, that's exactly right. When they're 'done' wresteling, a few seconds later one of them will go pick another fight and they'll start back up again. 8O


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Awww...little kittens playing!! So cute!! They're having so much fun!!


----------



## Spartan (May 31, 2005)

I am still not convinced... they're going ALL the time. Never let each other go... and Phoenix crys a lot; but he crys a lot anyway.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

It's normal. Promise.

Like I said, my kittens have been doing this *every day* 
for the past 9 months :wink: 

Let them play, they need a place to expend their energy.


----------



## Opuss (Jun 1, 2005)

Had two Burmese brothers. One was all muscle (blue) and the other one (lilac) was just all air. When I came home from school, there was usually lilac tufts of hair all over the house.  

But then they calmed down and cuddled up together as you can see from my Avatar.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Those are some great pics!! Looks like they are just playing. Kittens really have no need to fight, they are all about the fun.


----------



## Laurie_R (Jun 7, 2005)

Playing with each other is good for them! It burns off their excess energy and they're learning important lessons about interacting with each other.

My cats do this at least four hours out of the day, every single day. Really fun when they're having a wrestling match on the back of my computer chair while I'm in it.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

To say the truth, I had NEVER seen any of my kittens fighting, not ever!!!

Even the adult cats only fought once or twice to establish territory.

Cats are pretty peaceful animals. My cats only attack cockroaches (which is good because I hate cockroaches).


----------



## UmmYeahOk (Jun 17, 2004)

Well, I know when my cats are playing or fighting... ...I have a 2 year old and an 11 year old... ...the 11 year old usta be an outdoor cat and started playing with the neighbors cat when they were both very young. They were playing because neither one would growl. Even when they grew older, they still played... 

...whenever any other cat came however you knew it was serious, he and my older previous cat, would growl, and rrrrrrrrr, and hiss.

Now my 11 year old takes care of a 2 year old. They play fight ALL THE TIME... ...it usally starts out when theyre bathing each other, the youngest would love bite, and that will start it off... ...the little one ALWAYS starts it. It is rare, but once a month, the little one will attack the oldest, and he will hiss... ...hes not in the mood to play.

Also, what happens, and probally happens to youre kittens is they'll play too rough. If one cat bites or kicks the other hard enough to hurt, of course, they'll going to find some way to let the other know that "hey, this hurts, stop, or Ill tell mommy"


----------



## cinjoy (Jun 8, 2005)

What about this same situation with a kitten and a puppy? 

We have a 12 week Husky mix and an 8 week kitten. ChillyDawg (the kitten named by my teenager) is WAY outsized. Yesterday Gypsy (the puppy) landed on her by accident while playing and just about knocked her out. The kitten is almost always the aggressor, does not cry, rarely hisses and always comes back for more. She will just be covered in dog spit. 

Gypsy is still being housetrained so she is almost always tethered to me on a short leash. I want them to get to know each other, but I'm having trouble knowing when to intervene. It looks so rough!!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Spartan said:


> A friend and I got kittens at almost the same time. My kitty, Spartan, is about 7 weeks old and his kitten, Phoenix, is about 5-6 weeks old. A friend had to go out of town on business for a few days so I agreed to taking care of Phoenix. Thing is, when Phoenix and Spartan met for the first time, they began wrestling. I am worried because I cannot tell if they’re playing or fighting!
> They’ll swat at each other a few times then one will pounce and they’ll end up rolling around biting… looks like hard, but I cannot tell. Kind of looks like they’re hurting each other but I can’t tell…
> I have separated them for the time being. It kind of sucks, but I don’t want to give my friend his kitten back with a piece of ear missing…?
> :?:


soooooooooooooooo cute my kittens play like this all the time


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Playing*

Just playing absolutely adorable though!


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

http://www.sparklecat.com/Advice/Advice20.shtml


----------



## clbarnes82 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm also experiencing the same problems! Is it ok if a newly added kitten and my older kitten get in to it? I'm a bit conerned they will hurt each other! :?


----------

